# Looking for Shingle comparison/recommendations



## kgwisconsin (May 16, 2009)

I need a new roof on our ranch home. I have 4 roofer quotes. Two use CertainTeed 30 yr Landmark varity and the other two use Owens Corning 30 yr Duration algea resistant Dimensional shingles. I live in WI. Which would be better, or do you have another suggestion? I've read about Class Action law suit on CertainTeed's organic shingles and problems with getting results from CertainTeed but there was also a recall on OC's Duration shingles made in Summit,IL. (Though they acted quickly to remove product from shelves). Your thoughts please.
Thank you!


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Certainteed are good.If you can get Malarkeys,they would be my recommendation.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The class action law suits against Certainteed were for 3 lines of shingle products, the Organic Sealdon 25's, the Organic Hallmarks, and the Horizon Shangle.

Other than those, they have always offered a very fine product.

If the Roofing Contractor you use has extensive knowledge and also conveys and receives information from other contractors about potential manufacturers products, then they would likely know in advance of the general roofing contractor population which products to stay away from.

What part of Wisconsin are you from or Town name?

I know several very respectable operations in my neighboring state.

The OC Durations are not time proven to me yet. They have only been around for just a bit more than 2 years, so the Jury is still out regarding their solid sealant strip and the potential to trap moisture and condesation between the courses.

Ed


----------



## VaViaCo (May 6, 2009)

I used GAF/ELK Timberline recently and also Owens/Corning, from the same supplier.
The Owens arrived in much worse shape, the packaging seemed to bend the shingle corners too much.
Also they seemed to shed gravel too easily.
GAF/ELK are what I recommend now.


----------

